# Angelurlaub im April



## HARDCORE (2. Februar 2011)

hallo forum,
seit jahren bin ich stiller betrachter und kann immer viele infos aus euren beiträgen entnehmen! dafür mal vielen dank! #6
nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob ihr schon erfahrungen oder tips für n flotten angelurlaub im frühjahr (april) habt. 
wir sind sonst immer im mai in spanien am ebro gewesen. allerdings erscheint uns der april als etwas früh, da wir nicht nur zander von den nestern jagen wollen ...
es geht also grundsätzich ums spinnfischen, ansitzen und solche sachen sind nicht so unser ding!
schweden können wir auch schon ausschließen, weils im herbst dahin gehen soll! 
im nil sollen auch dolle barsche zu fangen sein, allerdings ist es aus politischer sicht z zt wohl etwas "ungünstig"! 
also haut raus, wo ihr zu der jahreszeit schon wart bzw wenn ihr wisst wo die spinnrute im april krumm wird! ob flugreise oder pkw lassen wir noch offen!

greetz HARDCORE


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

Im April gibts für mich nur eines: Rügen: Lachse, Meerforellen und ab 1. Mai die Boddenhechte.


----------



## lohi (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

Finland, da kannste im April an manchen Seen immer noch Eisfischen.

Nö, spass beiseite. Finland wär schon interessant, aber wie schon erwähnt ist es halt im April noch sehr kuehl da, und manche Seen sind wirklich noch zugefroren.

Was hälst du von Dänemark? Da kannst an den bekannten Fluessen angeln oder mal an so einen Put and Take See( wär nichts fuer mich) gehen.
Die haben auch schöne grosse Seen da wie z.B. die Silkeborg Seenplatte.


----------



## HARDCORE (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

hey, danke für eure schnellen antworten! klaro, rügen ist ab mai auf hecht gesetzt. muss mich aber vorher noch "aufwärmen" um dann richtig fit zu sein ... 
meerforellen vom ufer is nicht so mein fall und trolling is ja auch *mal* ganz spannend! so richtiges spinnfischen ist es aber dennoch nicht! 
skandinavien erscheint mir auch grundsätzlich im april noch n bisschen schattig. allerdings hab ich auch nicht geschrieben, dass die salmonidenjagd mir auch nicht so ganz liegt. war früher sehr oft in dk und habe küste und p&t unsicher gemacht. der reiz ne pfannenforelle ausm p&t zu zaubern is jedoch mitlerweile nicht mehr so groß! 
vielleicht gibts ja noch andere anregungen und ideen?

greetz


----------



## dicky (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

Tarpon, kingfish und cobia in floridas süden?


----------



## HARDCORE (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

saubää, tarpon etc in florida is mal was besonderes! 
wie ist es denn mit saison? april optimal? und warst du selbst schon da? hast du über einen veranstalter gebucht oder vor ort? wie läuft es dort? mit crew rausfahren oder relativ ufernah zu fangen? preise, unterkunft etc.?


----------



## dicky (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

april ist schon eine ziemlich gute zeit für florida. zu der zeit geht das große tarponangeln in den passen im sw florida los aber wenns mit dem wetter hakt so wie letztes jahr kanns auch mal bis ende april dauern bis die action startet. dieses jahr siehts aber bisher optimal aus, so dass die ersten tarpone der spawning season ab ende märz erwartet werden. 

ich war letztes jahr viermal da und werds dieses jahr wohl wieder sein. ich mach das immer so. ich such mir nen haus auf pineisland am wasser mit kanu oder leihe mir ein motorisieres fishing kayak mit livewell gps elektromotor usw. dann fahr ich am anfang mit dem guide meines vertrauens raus der mich auf alles brieft was ich wissen muss und danach probier ichs auf eigene fast. fertig. 

alles weitere gibts im florida thread zu lesen.


----------



## Dr. Ogen (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

:vik:April, Leute, der Fall ist doch klar! Tschad und Sudan im tiefsten Afrika! Die Fischerei auf Katzenwuller ist genial und äußerst preiswert. 14 Tage mit Guide an Wasserlöchern auf Welse (bis zu 3kg!!!) für 11.000€, Flug und Unterkunft extra! Sehr zu empfehlen!!!#q


----------



## Dr. Ogen (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

oder auch Mogadischu! Auf Penemantasten und Extro- Silberlinge! 1 Tag 1€


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

Hallo,
also ich war mit meinem Vater vergangenes Jahr in Spanien zum Wallerangeln in Mequinenza.Wir haben echt klasse gefangen und auch die anderen aus dem Camp hatten richtig gut gefangen! also Zander,Karpfen,Waller..


----------



## dicky (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

Ne aber mal im ernst. Soo teuer ist florida jetzt nicht, wenn man nicht alleine los ist. Haus für vier Leuts gibts ab 1200$/Woche. Kayak ab 45$/Tag. Guide mit boot für 4 leuts ab 450$/Tag. Flug ab 500€.

Macht insgesamt pro Nase bei zwei Wochen und 8 Tagen per Kayak und einem per Guide auf dem Wasser ca. 1500€/Kopf für zwei Wochen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelurlaub im April*

@"Angelkollege": Wenn man sich nicht mal die Mühe macht, die Fragestellung des TE richtig durchzulesen... autsch! 
Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage: Florida im April ist eine sehr gute Reisezeit für dort, und wer meint das sei teuer, sollte sich mal New York und die Preise dort anschauen... seit ich meine NYC- Reise gebucht habe, sage ich euch: FLORIDA ist BILLIG- im Vergleich zu dort! An Florida ist das Gute: Du kannst sowohl im Süßwasser, als auch im Salzwasser richtig schöne Exemplare an Flossenträgern fangen. Ich weiss jetzt nämlich nicht, in welche Richtung dein "Krummes- Ruten- Denken" geht, ob du jetzt Süß- oder Salzwasser bevorzugst, würde schon helfen um evtl. weitere Tipps zu geben. Sollte dir Florida nicht zusagen, könnte doch ein bisschen weiter südlich was dabei sein für dich: Dom Rep oder Kuba, da gibt es neben den "offensichtlichen Gelegenheiten in der kairibischen See" ein paar Süßgewässer- Seen und auch Flüsse, die "es in sich haben sollen". Ich käme jetzt in Versuchung, sogar noch Australien vorschlagen zu wollen... aber ich glaube, dass man hier selbst als "realtiv gut situierter Angler" zeit- als auch geldmäßig an seine Grenzen stößt!


----------

